# The whatever happened to thread?



## thedope (Jan 3, 2017)

I searched and searched but I can't find a thread. The guys name was Mr.Mathis but it used to be Dr.Mathis. His wife had an affair and she was posting too. It was a couple years ago maybe.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

He hasn't been on TAM in a little over two of years. It was Mr.Mathias.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

And @Mrs_Mathias


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Wasn't that the WW that came here lying to everyone?

Took three threads for her to finally cop to cheating with one of her students?

Had an "oopsie" with BC shortly after her WH agreed to reconcile?


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Wasn't that the WW that came here lying to everyone?
> 
> Took three threads for her to finally cop to cheating with one of her students?
> 
> Had an "oopsie" with BC shortly after her WH agreed to reconcile?


That's the one. "Oopsie" my rear end. Also, he wasn't a WH, he was a BS, and a bit naive one at that.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

thedope said:


> I searched and searched but I can't find a thread. The guys name was Mr.Mathis but it used to be Dr.Mathis. His wife had an affair and she was posting too. It was a couple years ago maybe.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...ed-chances-count-mrs_mathias.html#post1231928

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/61164-three-strikes-mrs.html#post1222037


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

The Middleman said:


> That's the one. "Oopsie" my rear end. Also, he wasn't a WH, he was a BS, and a bit naive one at that.


Yeah, I meant BH.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

thedope said:


> I searched and searched but I can't find a thread. The guys name was Mr.Mathis but it used to be Dr.Mathis. His wife had an affair and she was posting too. It was a couple years ago maybe.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/68105-questions-about-falser.html#post1469575


----------

